# Hidden twins DO happen! proof here on our own forum!



## HappiestMom

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...363-hidden-twin-extra-heartbeat-found-29.html

turns out there was one! AWESOME!! lol...


----------



## Meezerowner

There was a lady on here last summer too who found out really close to the end of her pregnancy. Looking back on the "when are you due list" I think it was "Fernanda".

Crazy stuff :wacko:


----------



## youngmamttc

How fascinating


----------



## drsquid

i dont see this as proof. all we have is someone telling stories on the internet. as much as amjon got trashed. im a radiologist, missing a twin at 27 weeks and earlier scans would be nearly impossible unless they were using some extremely substandard equipment or were woefully bad at scanning. most of the stories on there of other "hidden" twins are from pre ultrasound days when the heart beat wouldnt be picked up because the baby was behind the other one.


----------



## amjon

drsquid said:


> i dont see this as proof. all we have is someone telling stories on the internet. as much as amjon got trashed. im a radiologist, missing a twin at 27 weeks and earlier scans would be nearly impossible unless they were using some extremely substandard equipment or were woefully bad at scanning. most of the stories on there of other "hidden" twins are from pre ultrasound days when the heart beat wouldnt be picked up because the baby was behind the other one.

What I don't get is how you would be able to detect a heartbeat with U/S without seeing where it is coming from. Every U/S I've had that detected a heartbeat was because they had the little line thing measuring right ON the heart. I honestly feel it's a troll still at it.


----------



## arj

Meezerowner said:


> There was a lady on here last summer too who found out really close to the end of her pregnancy. Looking back on the "when are you due list" I think it was "Fernanda".
> 
> Crazy stuff :wacko:

She never really posted much after that tho ay, I tried to follow her up but she had gone pretty silent. Never saw any photos. She was an ID twin herself


----------



## arj

amjon said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> i dont see this as proof. all we have is someone telling stories on the internet. as much as amjon got trashed. im a radiologist, missing a twin at 27 weeks and earlier scans would be nearly impossible unless they were using some extremely substandard equipment or were woefully bad at scanning. most of the stories on there of other "hidden" twins are from pre ultrasound days when the heart beat wouldnt be picked up because the baby was behind the other one.
> 
> What I don't get is how you would be able to detect a heartbeat with U/S without seeing where it is coming from. Every U/S I've had that detected a heartbeat was because they had the little line thing measuring right ON the heart. I honestly feel it's a troll still at it.Click to expand...

I was thinking the same amjon, at my 12 week ultrasound she put the wand on my belly and with in 5 seconds we knew it was twins. Literally 5 seconds. It was unmissable. And consecutive scans there were two big round heads there, with limbs all over the place, no way it could have been one baby. Seems a bit suss, all the singlton women saying "oooohhh a hidden twin"! Umm try being pregnant with twins, then tell your opinion. Were there ever any ultrasound photos? I didnt see any. I think it's a troll, or else there was never a hidden twin, the lady just said there was to make the story interesting


----------



## Meezerowner

I think there were never any scan photos cos it was her "friend" who had the hidden twin... maybe a bit convienient?? 

From my experience of scans I did have a young (?inexperienced) scanning lady for one of my 30 odd week scans who couldnt tell which baby she'd measured though! She measured one then couldnt decide if one had moved or if she was measuring the same one again... I think she pretty much realised there were 2 in there though. They had to get the senior radiographer in to help in the end. :wacko:

It's a shame if its all an attention seeking thread cos there were loads of people posting who were genuinely interested. Plus it seemed to cos a lot of conflict.


----------



## o0Squeaks0o

im not a troll if that's what you are implying thanks. i came on asked for advice as i too was very confused by the idea of a twin being missed on u/s, the thread went out of hand with silly online arguing and people being rude to one another. hidden twin does happen and has happened to my friend. me posting online don't give proof, but that's not an issue to me i know what is happening in 'the real world' and that twins are due and that's all that matters. everybody has a right to there own opinion. there were a few ladies who knew or had experiences of 'hidden twin' ... maybe they are all liars to. anyway enjoy your online debating. im not on this site to argue or argue my opinions, i only use this site to read others experiences and offer support. enjoy your day ladies.


----------



## Wobbles

Calling our members a troll is NOT acceptable forum activity.

If you have any concerns report it and leave the rest to us. It is well known members have got it wrong in the past which doesn't leave the forum feeling very supportive for others. Negative and anti-social.

Members are here for SUPPORT and shouldn't worry to be called out as a troll because of members (most likely incorrect) suspicions and not facts.

This thread has been locked.


----------

